# Remove Silkscreen from Metal Surface



## SK138

I have an old Musical Fidelity X-Can V2 I like to remove the silkscreen letters and logo from aluminum faceplate. Does anyone know an easy way to remove it and make it a bare metal surface.


----------



## tangent

I would think that any paint stripper would do it. Try it on something you don't care about first.


----------



## vixr

I bet this bad boy would do the trick...


----------



## SK138

I considered that as well as industrial strength sand blaster but I hate getting sand in my shoes. I will try a "chemical" method first
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vixr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bet this bad boy would do the trick...






_


----------



## JWFokker

I understand toothpaste and Brasso work quite well for removing silkscreen, but I would be reluctant to use them on a bare metal surface because while you're removing the silkscreen, you'd also be polishing the metal around it and you'll end up with a spot that's very nicely polished in contrast to the presumably rougher texture of the rest of the amp. A solvent of some sort might be the best way to go.


----------



## MacTheCat

Use acetone. It's commonly found in nail polish remover and will strip most paint/silkscreen printing. I get it from my dad's lab, so I have no idea where you could get it. I guess that they would make 100% acetone nail polish remover. Not really sure.

 Edit: Make sure you get all of the silkscreen stuff off the first time. After the acetone dries, something changes in the paint and it is hard to get it all off after that. It evaporates very quickly, so use a lot. It will eat plastic too.


----------



## gsteinb88

Acetone is found at youre local home depot/hardware store. I would try that and then the toothpaste/brasso method (hell, why not just brasso the whole case, i bet it would look nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Sovkiller

If it is baked, there is not much to do, there is no chemical that will remove that AFAIK....


----------



## SK138

Acetone was first I tried and it did not work too well. Since acetone dries fast it left a nasty streak like appearance. I will try some tooth paste next. Thanks for your kind reponse


  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *MacTheCat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Use acetone. It's commonly found in nail polish remover and will strip most paint/silkscreen printing. I get it from my dad's lab, so I have no idea where you could get it. I guess that they would make 100% acetone nail polish remover. Not really sure.

 Edit: Make sure you get all of the silkscreen stuff off the first time. After the acetone dries, something changes in the paint and it is hard to get it all off after that. It evaporates very quickly, so use a lot. It will eat plastic too._


----------



## SK138

I think it's definitely baked, as you said. I tried tooth paste and few chemicals so far and it removed very little but not by much. 

 I guess I need to take it to a local metal shop and have them professionally remove it. 







  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If it is baked, there is not much to do, there is no chemical that will remove that AFAIK...._


----------



## Sovkiller

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *SK138* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think it's definitely baked, as you said. I tried tooth paste and few chemicals so far and it removed very little but not by much. 

 I guess I need to take it to a local metal shop and have them professionally remove it. 




_

 

you cna scrape the metal with some kind of fine sand paper, but has to be very fine grain...and later polish it a little bit...


----------



## SK138

Thanks...I was thinking the same thing. Time to put some elbow grease.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Sovkiller* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_you cna scrape the metal with some kind of fine sand paper, but has to be very fine grain...and later polish it a little bit..._


----------



## istyle1129

Not sure if anyone is still following this thread, but I figure I'll post what worked for me.
   
  For work, I had to remove some logos that were silkscreened onto black-anodized aluminum with hairline finish.  Tried several different options such as GooGone (also tried Extreme), Acetone and some other remover concoctions.  What worked was paint stripper (we have the Permatex Paint Stripper).  Once you applied the paint stripper onto the logo, wait for approximately 20 seconds or so.  The silkscreen should be detached from the surface and might be floating.  If you see the silkscreen floating, you know it's ready to be removed.  Take a paper towel or clothe to gently wipe it off. 
   
  Just a note, like someone else also mentioned, if the silkscreen was baked, it would be really tough to get it off.  If you only have one or two that you need to remove, you might be able to repeat the above process several time to get everything off.
   
  Hope this helps.


----------



## tangent

Thanks for posting, istyle1129.
   
  Does this mean I win? If so, what?


----------



## nikongod

Quote: 





tangent said:


> Thanks for posting, istyle1129.
> 
> Does this mean I win? If so, what?


 
   
  You win 1 internet


----------



## kevin gilmore

If you can get your hands on the real epoxy stripper   (miller-stephenson ms111)
  that will definitely work and do it quickly.  Nasty stuff. Do it outside.
   
  A super base will also work.  Very hot water with potassium hydroxide disolved in it,
  then 200 proof ethyl alcohol added.  Extremely nasty stuff. Disolves flesh too.
  Wonderful for anything organic. (WEAR RUBBER GLOVES)


----------

